# Hazing the apprentice



## DirtyMudder (Jun 23, 2012)

Just wondering what other "tricks" are out there for busting the new guy's balls to check his sense of humor; especially if they don't have any previous trades experience. e.g:

Sending him to fetch a left-handed phillips screwdriver from your toolbox.

When only 8' sheets are stocked, shout out a measurement of 102-3/8" for him to cut

Send him to the lumber yard for four-by-twos and 1-4/16" drywall screws

Tell him "hold this" and then break for lunch.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You forgot the board stretcher.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> You forgot the board stretcher.


And the sky hook, and the cordless extension cord, and you put all the bead on upside down

As for sense of humour, when ever needing them to take a measurement, extend the end of the tape measure to them , and say "you get the stupid end of the tape":yes:

Don't say that comment to a experienced rocker, starts a argument about who's cutting that day:whistling2:


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

What's funny about cordless extension cords? I got a few of them......can't find em though. And what the hell is a sky hook???


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Arey85 said:


> What's funny about cordless extension cords? I got a few of them......can't find em though. And what the hell is a sky hook???


Sky hook magically hangs from the sky, so you can lift things:yes:

Now grab onto the stupid end of the tape


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

On a union job once I saw the electrian foreman send an apprentice out for a metric adjustable wrench.. The kid left at around 9:30 and came back 10 mins before quitting time, the little bastard went to the movies, the foreman didn't say a word.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

How about the findaman machine.


----------

